# 11 Babies Need Rescued (Nelson, BC, CA)



## Jaguar

Got a message from my friend on Facebook this morning saying a girl he knows in a town near me is looking to rehome 11 baby rats, so I asked for more information and he sent me this picture:










oh my GOD :'( i have to get them out of there ASAP. i told him to tell her i'll take them all if she can bring them here, or hold on to them until they're old enough.. but judging by that picture, it'd be better if i took them asap, old enough or not. :'(

they are located in nelson, british columbia, if anyone else is interested in helping.


----------



## Jaguar

_No it was a mistake. My male who was 4yrs old got my female prego. His brother died and we didn't want him to b alone. We were told he was to old to reproduce so we bought a female and the result was 12 baby rats a week after he died. It was her second batch because we bought her pregnant but she killed the first batch. We have a home for one right now and my boyfriend wants to keep one or two. So we need homes for 10 of them for sure. We were told that they can be given away right now but once in a while they feed off mama still so we would like to hold on to them for a bit longer just to make sure they are ready to go also the fact that their mom is blind we want to make sure none of the babies are it might of been passed down to them. We are doing constant vet check ups with them and making sure they are healthy and nothing wrong with them. But no we do not want money for them at all_

:'( i don't believe that last part a bit, just look at that disgusting tank... i'll see what i can do about getting at least some of them out of there


----------



## ema-leigh

Oh my god, I can not imagine how much those babies are going to STINK! Poor things! :-\ I know I don't live that close, but I will help anyway I can. If anyone can transport them closer, I have room for all of them.


----------



## Jaguar

More pictures....




























SO GROSS! i can get them to kelowna probably later in the summer if you'd be willing to foster a few, ema. i'd appreciate that a lot  there's 6 of each gender but she's keeping a couple


----------



## lilspaz68

Mom has an infected eye or it was not there when she was born.  That can be genetic but tell her its not.

Those poor little loves!!!


----------



## ema-leigh

Oh my lord, you can just see the ammonia thick on the sides of the glass. 

Mom looks tiny and sickly, and I bet that larger tail you can see on the first pic is dad. Would that mean mom might be pregnant again? I can take as many as needed, its just transport thats my issue since I can't drive, I have two huge empty enclosures right now so I could take both genders if need be! I have two empty foster homes also. 

Keep us updated!


----------



## Nekopan

I can help them get to Kelowna, my boyfriend goes there on a regular basis. His parents travel a lot between Castlegar and Kelowna, too. I'd even smuggle these guys on the Greyhound to get them out.

I think the next trip to/from Castlegar will be on Monday or Tuesday next week. Let me know what I can do.


----------



## ema-leigh

I can take them immediately, if they are too young to be away from mom... I do have a foster mom available. Although they will have to be vet checked first, and if they are sick... I can also hand feed as I work from home.


----------



## Jaguar

I'll be in Kelowna this weekend for the deadmau5 concert, but I don't think I can get them before then  I'll see if I can get her to give them up, though. She wanted to keep like half of them for longer because they weren't completely weaned, but I told her I'll give them Ensure because I really don't want to have to deal with her twice :-\

She said that dad had passed away shortly before the babies were born, so I'm not sure who that rat is 

But now she sent me a message saying " The little buggers got out somehow late last night" so they might be goners... This is just terrible :'(


----------



## ema-leigh

Agh, hopefully she can get them all rounded up safely again... keep me updated!


----------



## lml8787

Have you heard any updates on them?? Poor little things!


----------



## Jaguar

Yeah, she caught them all thankfully  She is going to talk to her boyfriend about meeting me somewhere to pick them up, probably after this weekend.


----------



## lml8787

Well i hope you get them and all goes well. keep us updated.


----------



## ema-leigh

Can you get as much info on the babies as possible when you meet her. And also ask what the father died of, I'd be worried it might be something genetic or contagious. Are you able to do a quarantine on them?


----------



## Jaguar

He died of old age, apparently.

Haven't heard back from this girl yet, I'm leaving for Kelowna tomorrow and I'll be back on Monday so I'll let you know if I hear back from her next week.


----------



## ema-leigh

Okay great, keep me updated


----------



## Nekopan

I am going to Castlegar on Monday and coming back to Kelowna on Thursday. I will be taking the bus, so it might be tricky getting them on, but let me know what I can do to help. Ema-leigh has my email address and I can reply to emails through my phone.


----------



## ema-leigh

Okay well if I hear back from Jaguar before then, I will contact you  I already have people wanting to adopt these cuties if everything goes to plan!


----------



## Sw0rd Raver

Those poor little fluffies. :-[ how do things like this happen.... sheesh. i wish i was closer, ****. i'd totally take them all in too. Best of luck.


----------



## ema-leigh

Any updates Jaguar?


----------



## dapples

That's so horrible! I hope you can get them out of there.


----------



## Jaguar

No, nothing yet  she's been ignoring my messages :


----------



## ema-leigh

Thats a shame  Poor bubs


----------



## Nekopan

If you ever manage to get a hold of them, I know people making trips from Castlegar to Kelowna this weekend and possibly next weekend.


----------



## Jaguar

Apparently the owner is in the hospital so I told her to let me know if she still wants me to take them asap.


----------



## Jaguar

apparently she is still staying in the hospital most of the time as of today, still holding out on her getting back to me about the rats though. fingers crossed :


----------



## ema-leigh

Hopefully we don't get them too late, and they have genders separated right. :-\ Keep us posted.


----------



## quaintuncanny1

their so cute poor babies, ill aopt a girl i live in middletown ny


----------



## lilspaz68

quaintuncanny1 said:


> their so cute poor babies, ill aopt a girl i live in middletown ny


NY is extremely far from BC quaintuncanny...I doubt a rat train will be going your way


----------



## Spider

What happened? any updates?


----------



## Jaguar

I contacted the girl last night and she told me her boyfriend and her broke up and he took the rats with him. She said she'd get him to message me but he hasn't yet so I'm assuming they're out of my grasp now :-[


----------

